# My Hoglet, a runner



## crankshafter (May 27, 2011)

Hi all you great guy's here at HMEM.

I started this Hoglet-project allmost two years ago, and it have been a great "journey" so to speak. Most ups but some downs also(health issues) :fan: 
A year ago I was ready to try to start the Hoglet for the first time ;D, it fired on the first attempt ;D buuuuuuuuuut only on one cyl. due to coil issue. *knuppel2* Ordered a new CDI ignitionsystem from S/S Machine and then I had kind of burntout regards the hoglet, so it was shelved over the winter. 
I had make a new petrol tank.(The globevalve on the first one was leaking ) 
Hooked up the ignition, filled up the petroltank, ignition on, cranked for a couple of times and woohoo1 woohoo1 firered on both and revs like crazy.

Kevin (Costumb) if you read this the "happy Dance vid." will be posted later on when my legs and back are ready.
Here are a link to my build- log : http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5910.0

On to some pics. and a short vid.























Hope you enjoy.
CS.


----------



## kcmillin (May 27, 2011)

Great Job CS!! Very nicely done, and it sounds great!

Kel


----------



## lazylathe (May 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff!!!
Looks and sounds great!!! :bow:

Been lurking on your thread for a long time!

Love the orange crocks!!! Rof}

Andrew


----------



## crankshafter (May 27, 2011)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff!!!
> Looks and sounds great!!! :bow:
> 
> Been lurking on your thread for a long time!
> ...


Hi Andrew.
Nice crocks eh.Ugly as h.....ll, but for the time beeing my feats love them. ;D
CS


----------



## bentprop (May 27, 2011)

Great sounding engine,cs.I've given you a karma for all the hard work you put into it.I love 4 stroke engines,they sound just neat.


----------



## cfellows (May 27, 2011)

Great build, CS! The hoglett is such a good looking engine.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (May 27, 2011)

Looks and sounds great CS! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (May 28, 2011)

CS,

Yes, I did enjoy.................great engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Xlmyford (May 28, 2011)

Hello,CS
Brilliant work,my respect.
Sounds almost like my Sportster.
I hope my skills will become good enough to build a similar engine one day.
Cheers,Ralph
P.S. Aren´t you getting too much swarf in your socks,wearing perforated crocks in the workshop? :


----------



## crankshafter (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys.
Thank's all for nice words.
I'm planning to upload some better pics. during the weekend so stay tuned.

Xlmyford: mybe I should install some neodym magnets on my Crocks to keep the swarfs on the outside :idea: Rof} Rof}

Best regards
CS


----------



## b.lindsey (May 28, 2011)

Great work CS and a fine runner. Might have to put that one on the to do list at some point.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## GailInNM (May 28, 2011)

Very nice CS.
I am beginning to think I NEED a Vee Twin.
Gail in NM


----------



## kustomkb (May 28, 2011)

Super nice job CS!!

Looks and sounds great.

All the best to you and your legs so we can all see those crocks dancing! ;D


----------



## metalmad (May 29, 2011)

great job CS
congrats 
Pete


----------



## peatoluser (May 29, 2011)

sounds beautiful. Don't know how I missed your build thread, but just thoroughly enjoyed reading it.


----------



## jonesie (May 29, 2011)

nice jobs and it sounds real good. nice workmanship and something to be proud of. jonesie


----------



## crankshafter (May 29, 2011)

Hi all.
Sunday evening, and nothing to do : :big: :big:
Okey Okey I sit here and rest one of my legs( It's killing me I will have trip to the vet. to morrow)
There where some at another site asking for pics of the kick-starter on The Hoglet, and I was thinking mybe some here like some pics. to scratch.gif 
Here we go, klick on the first pics.

Klicky klick




Best regards 
CS


----------



## steamer (May 29, 2011)

Nice Runner!  Congratulations!

Dave


----------



## doubletop (Feb 19, 2012)

Missed this first time round. Nice job and a great runner

Pete


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 19, 2012)

Great sounding engine.

Vince


----------



## hdwrench1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello CS 
As a 30 plus year Harley mechanic I gotta tell you that I just love this engine. Its a work of art.
Keep up the good work and I have to commend you on your patience.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## camm-1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice little Harley :bow:
Where can I find this drawings?
Have search whithout succes.


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 20, 2012)

camm-1  said:
			
		

> Very nice little Harley :bow:
> Where can I find this drawings?
> Have search whithout succes.
> 
> ...


----------



## camm-1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Crankshafter!
Sorry I´m new here but can I find those isus on the web or just an old magazine that I cant get in Sweden? ???


----------



## Admiral_dk (Feb 21, 2012)

You're in luck - the back issues are on sale right now.

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi camm-1
They now sell back-issues for $ 2 pr issue.
Go here : http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/

cs

Sorry Admiral didnot see your replay to this.

CS


----------



## camm-1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot ;D
I will order them.
Another question,,,, sorry if I spell wrong, bad on english :
And it is not always so easy to understand all words here, they was not in my schoolbook :-[
The gears to the Hoglet can I buy them or do I have to make them?
Best regards 
Ove

The nr 10 isue was out of stock 
Maybe I could just by th drawings of somone here??


----------



## doubletop (Feb 22, 2012)

crankshafter  said:
			
		

> Hi camm-1
> *They now sell back-issues for $ 2 pr issue.*
> Go here : http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/
> 
> ...



That got me interested but it's







unless they were only $4 originally.....

Pete


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 22, 2012)

camm-1  said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot ;D
> I will order them.
> Another question,,,, sorry if I spell wrong, bad on english :
> And it is not always so easy to understand all words here, they was not in my schoolbook :-[
> ...


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 22, 2012)

MEB will send you a copy of the specific article you are wanting until the "out of stock issue" is available again. Just call the phone number they have on the web page to discuss it with them.

 Ron


----------



## camm-1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Crankshafter...du har ett PM


----------



## doubletop (Feb 28, 2012)

Crankshafter

Did you get that kickstart finished?

Pete


----------



## crankshafter (Mar 12, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi doubletop.

#1. first I'm sorry not to respond to your post due to I didn't see it just some minutes ago. I was in London for some days and after returning home I'v been away on job dutys. And this weekend I have been picking( 1000km roundtrip ) up my new to me "old " Aciera F3 mill( have a look under Tools section).
#2 Yes I have finnished the kickstart for the Hoglet see attached picture.





cs


----------

